# I need some $$$



## Calarubi (Jun 26, 2016)

I really want a fursuit but I don't have enough money help me plz


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Save up and find other sources of income.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok thanks what do you think I should do


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 26, 2016)

Depends on how fast you want it. If you can get a job, pay for it that way. If not you can always do favors and/or work for people for a small amount of cash.

You can donate blood(some bloodtypes are rare and often pays well), you can donate sperm. You do shit online. There are many options, though some are slower than others.


----------



## LindyHop (Jun 26, 2016)

Being that you're young donating blood and/or sperm are not viable options, that being said you can always try to get a part-time job. Selling things on ebay is an option, you can get a student account from paypal. Doing odd jobs is as option, walking dogs, cleaning garbage cans, mowing lawns, these might be especially fruitful because depending where you are it may be summer and therefore hot and I find that some people are willing to spend $20 if it means they don't have to stand out in the hot sun.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you both for the suggestions


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

So where are you guys from


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm from up north where there are no furries


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

I'm originally from the south but family brought me up north where I could go to cons and stuff like that


----------



## LindyHop (Jun 27, 2016)

North too, originally from NY, lived in PA for 3 years, NJ for 6 months, now out west in NV for a while.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 27, 2016)

LindyHop said:


> Being that you're young donating blood and/or sperm are not viable options, that being said you can always try to get a part-time job. Selling things on ebay is an option, you can get a student account from paypal. Doing odd jobs is as option, walking dogs, cleaning garbage cans, mowing lawns, these might be especially fruitful because depending where you are it may be summer and therefore hot and I find that some people are willing to spend $20 if it means they don't have to stand out in the hot sun.


I pay my nephew about $6-11 to mow my lawn.


----------



## Zipline (Jun 27, 2016)

I have been just about everywhere but now in Texas and first in California.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

That was where I was born


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

Nice to know you are up north too


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

Follow me on vine it is calarubi


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

So are you guys going to anthrocon 2016?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 27, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> Ok thanks what do you think I should do


Start a GoFundMe, claim you need the suit for charity.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Start a GoFundMe, claim you need the suit for charity.



Last time someone did that they were promptly burned by everyone that passed by the page. They made no money and took it down an hour later and it was beautiful.



Calarubi said:


> I really want a fursuit but I don't have enough money help me plz



Mate you don't beg for shit. You work hard and earn your share or you'll be useless in the real world once you're an adult.

Look for work
Sell your things that you don't use (such as a phone or consoles)
Go around offering to mow lawns and shit
Sell your soul
Realize if it really is something you want. These things cost fucking 1.3k+ unless you get a poverty suit

You're better off not getting one mate. Trust me on this, unless you wanna be a running joke for your town


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Last time someone did that they were promptly burned by everyone that passed by the page. They made no money and took it down an hour later and it was beautiful.


I said it ironically, but I've heard a few stories.


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 27, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> I said it ironically, but I've heard a few stories.



I know mate but these stories gotta spread because people legit think it's a viable way. They're truly the most beautiful thing about the fandom


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

Just fyi I got the birthdate wrong I'm actually 14 oops. But I will ask to start mowing lawns that should help. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

I went too fast and messed up the birth year hahahahahaha


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 27, 2016)

Alright mate, listen. You're way too young to want this kind of shit. Trust me; get off these sites and go enjoy your childhood while you still can, before you become an adult because shit sucks


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

Actually I can't going to be a freshman and I can't be a kid anymore


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

I will be going to school with actual adults who are 16-17 years old


----------



## Rattled (Jun 27, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> I will be going to school with actual adults who are 16-17 years old


You're still a kid as a freshman, it's not all that much different from 8th grade.

And adults are legally 18. You can get guardianship of yourself at 16-17, depending on the state, but that's a rare thing. Of course, you'll have some 18 year olds running around in your high school, but it's unlikely you'll have much to do with them until you become a junior. 

So, don't sweat it. You're still a kid, you'll still be a kid for a few years. Your teachers are going to put new responsibilities on you, sure. But you're far from an adult yet. So have fun with that. I'm not saying you shouldn't stay on the internet with things like this or anything, but a fursuit isn't a good idea for someone so young. You'll grow out of it. You're going to want to wait a few years. Even with a partial, you're still young enough to grow out of it. 

It'd suck to spend hundreds, nearing thousands of dollars on a fursuit for it to only be wearable a year or two.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

You know what you are absolutely right I am still one I'm glad you guys are giving me these tips. It would suck to grow out of it. You are right I need to enjoy the few years left before I am an adult. So are you going to anthrocon this year


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

So what age do you think I should consider getting a fursuit


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 27, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> You know what you are absolutely right I am still one I'm glad you guys are giving me these tips. It would suck to grow out of it. You are right I need to enjoy the few years left before I am an adult. So are you going to anthrocon this year



Mate, you'd be best off not bothering with these such as these yet. I get that you might want to experience all these events and shit but you're simply too young. As the guy above put it, you have a chance of outgrowing this and it'd be a shame to waste much of your resources on something that could be fleeting.



Calarubi said:


> So what age do you think I should consider getting a fursuit



Give yourself a good 5 years to graduate and attend a college/university. Once you graduate and land a steady job, *THEN* think about a fursuit, cons or some other shit. For now just be thankful for what you've got.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you for this I really appreciate it


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

So do you like my  fursona made it myself


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 27, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Last time someone did that they were promptly burned by everyone that passed by the page. They made no money and took it down an hour later and it was beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fucks sake, man. Every time I see one of your posts I always just end up laughing until my stomach hurt. We should hang out some time. 

Money does not grow on trees. *cough*unfortunately*COUGH*


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yakamaru said:


> Fucks sake, man. Every time I see one of your posts I always just end up laughing until my stomach hurt. We should hang out some time.
> 
> Money does not grow on trees. *cough*unfortunately*COUGH*



Your words hurt me :c


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 27, 2016)

We should hang out sometime


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> Give yourself a good 5 years to graduate and attend a college/university. Once you graduate and land a steady job, *THEN* think about a fursuit, cons or some other shit. For now just be thankful for what you've got.



Calarubi, don't listen to that Sergei guy. He has absolutely no idea what he's talking about and is guiding you back to a normal existence that is devoid of what you truly are. 

It is clear to me that you have been helplessly corrupted by our Furry ways and now you *must give into it*. Do not deny your emotions, young fur. 
Buy a fursuit as soon as you can and attend every convention possible until you die. How do you get the money for it? Sell artwork or commit armed robbery. Attempt to become the greatest artist in the fandom and slave to feed our interests. 

We are watching you now, good luck.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 28, 2016)

I will but first, I need to make the money and know that I am finished growing. I'm at that point in life when you really start to grow and you don't know how tall you are going to be. So, I will continue to make more pictures of calarubi until I finish growing. Therefore, I don't have to spend a lot of money buying more and more fursuits I won't let you guys down


----------



## Somnium (Jun 28, 2016)

with the help of the internet you can make big money at any age. I find it funny that I used to make more than my teachers did back in school days.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 28, 2016)

How?


----------



## Somnium (Jun 28, 2016)

I did youtube, but there are many other options, especially if an adult agrees to let you work on his behalf.


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 28, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> How?



Furiously develop art skills and think about what you can create and put up on FA, DA, or Youtube to gain a following.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 28, 2016)

Ok so how do I earn the money?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 28, 2016)

Sergei Nóhomo said:


> I know mate but these stories gotta spread because people legit think it's a viable way. They're truly the most beautiful thing about the fandom


If being a cheap and lazy bastard is beautiful then I seriously need to reconsider my outlook on life.


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 28, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> Ok so how do I earn the money?


sell commissions for people and ask for donations once you determine that people care about what you're doing.


----------



## Somnium (Jun 28, 2016)

provide a service


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 28, 2016)

Cool thanks so are any of you going to anthrocon


----------



## Journeyful (Jun 28, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> Cool thanks so are any of you going to anthrocon


ill be there, leaving for it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 28, 2016)

Hope you have fun


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 28, 2016)

So what do you do at cons besides the dancing


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2016)

Journeyful said:


> Calarubi, don't listen to that Sergei guy. He has absolutely no idea what he's talking about and is guiding you back to a normal existence that is devoid of what you truly are.
> 
> It is clear to me that you have been helplessly corrupted by our Furry ways and now you *must give into it*. Do not deny your emotions, young fur.
> Buy a fursuit as soon as you can and attend every convention possible until you die. How do you get the money for it? Sell artwork or commit armed robbery. Attempt to become the greatest artist in the fandom and slave to feed our interests.
> ...



 Very sage advice!

I don't think it's too young to get a fursuit. People spend all kinds of money on other things that cost a lot more, only to discover they might not like them, as well. Plus, if you have your heart set on it, and can imagine how fun it could be, go for it.


----------



## Simo (Jun 28, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> So what do you do at cons besides the dancing



Lots of stuff!

There's also fursuited Talent shows, generally an area where fursuiters just hang out and give hugs to people who want them, if you like to give hugs, that is, there's workshops and classes on how to make fursuits, tails, writing, art. Areas you can play table-top games and video games, which can be a good way to meet people if you're shy. And then a vendors area where you can buy furry stuff and artwork.

And usually the hotel will have a pool, which is nice, if you just wanna relax, and hang out and talk. It's sort of like a giant, 24-hour party, you could say, that lasts for 3 days.

Oh, and there's the other unspoken, naughty stuff that goes on, of course, room parties and all of that...but there's where ya wanna be careful, and a bit older, or at least be sure to just get romantic with other furs your age.

I've been to two cons now, some of the most fun ever. And great for people watching. I don't have a fursuit yet, either, but me and my mate hope to have one made by the next con we go to, in April, 2017...


----------



## Calarubi (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow thanks I think I will. Going to cons sound really fun I think I will go to one soon


----------



## Calarubi (Jul 9, 2016)

Wow I finally found a fursuit maker that fits my  budget. I will start saving up I can't wait


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 9, 2016)

You're too far gone


----------



## Calarubi (Jul 9, 2016)

What does that mean


----------



## Simo (Jul 9, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> Wow I finally found a fursuit maker that fits my  budget. I will start saving up I can't wait



Sounds fun! And hope the saving goes well. I think this is great thing to while younger; it's a lot of exercise, potentially, and something that is also fun and social, in it's odd way. Gets a person out and about. I'd much rather see money spent on a fursuit than, say, a pricey gaming rig, but that's just me; guess if ya had enough for both, that might be ideal, but one thing I never have is enough money.

Hope it all works out


----------



## Calarubi (Jul 9, 2016)

Same here so how's your day been going


----------



## Calarubi (Jul 13, 2016)

Which fursuit maker do you recommend me when commissioning my fursuit


----------



## Calarubi (Jul 17, 2016)

How is everyone doing


----------



## Zipline (Jul 17, 2016)

buy a monopoly game and then rob the bank. You will have oodles of noodles money.


----------



## Calarubi (Jul 17, 2016)

Very funny


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 17, 2016)

Zipline said:


> buy a monopoly game and then rob the bank. You will have oodles of noodles money.



Well you're not wrong


----------



## Daven (Jul 18, 2016)

Go fund me=solution but lie and say you have   herp-i-gana-siphl-aids


----------



## Zipline (Jul 19, 2016)

Daven said:


> Go fund me=solution but lie and say you have   herp-i-gana-siphl-aids


Saying you have a bad case of cooties is more relatable to the type of audience that prowls that site.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 19, 2016)

Zipline said:


> Saying you have a bad case of cooties is more relatable to the type of audience that prowls that site.



Savage


----------



## JoeStrike (Jul 20, 2016)

Calarubi said:


> I really want a fursuit but I don't have enough money help me plz



a) look into building your own; materials aren't cheap but providing your own labor costs a lot less than paying someone to build it for you;
b) Start with a partial that you can add to later to make a full suit.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 27, 2017)

I in Wosconsin where there are like NO FURRYS


----------



## Calarubi (Feb 27, 2017)

Really? I thought there were some


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 28, 2017)

Calarubi said:


> Really? I thought there were some



Where i live there are none


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I in Wosconsin where there are like NO FURRYS


Wisconsin Furries Public Group | Facebook
Userpage of wisconsinfurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
www.wifurs.org: Wisconsin Furs

Dunno what are live or not, but within 10 seconds of searching I found these.


Gotta up that googlefu game


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (Feb 28, 2017)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Wisconsin Furries Public Group | Facebook
> Userpage of wisconsinfurs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> www.wifurs.org: Wisconsin Furs
> 
> ...



Omg how i didnt see that when i Googled that


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 28, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Omg how i didnt see that when i Googled that



Just gotta type "X furries"

It's how I found NSFChebucto back when it was still alive


----------



## xaliceonfire (Mar 1, 2017)

This whole thread is stressful.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Mar 1, 2017)

Sell shit you don't really need anymore,
I'm selling my used quad copter on FB and I already have someone interested in it


----------



## Keefur (Mar 12, 2017)

I sell stuff on Ebay.  Antiques mostly, but I'm really experienced and good at it.  I've done antiques since I was 8 years old and I'm coming up on 62.  Let me think..... If you have the skills, you can type pages of text for people.  You can also go online and find sites where they will pay you to do odd stuff at $5 or more a pop.  You can even do online surveys.
You can also make your suit yourself.  I made my own full suit for about $600.  Of course, I was inexperienced and could have done it much cheaper.  I used good foam and fur.  You can sometimes find people that have a "ready to fur up" head that they don't want or maybe it didn't come out the way they hoped.  Keep your eyes open for bargains.


----------

